# ألقاب في ذهني لأصدقائي بالمنتدي كل حبيبي بالمنتدي ..يدخلو يشوفو أنا قايل أيه عليهم



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

الاول أنا أسف لكل الاعضاء اللي متذكروش في الموضوع
ده ..وموجودين فقلبي برده بس اللي قدرت أعملهم عملتهم

ألقاب في ذهني
كل أسم وله لقب عندي حبيت اعرف أصحابي كل واحد كبير وصغير ..ألقبهم عندي بصورة معبرة أوي

أتمني أني منستش حد ....







​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رووعه جدا يا حبي
واللقب بتاعي تقدر تقول صح جدا
وعجبني القاب ناس كتيره
تسلم ايديك يا حبي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 أغسطس 2010)

بجد ألقاب جميله جدا وأصحابها أجمل 
تسلم ايدك يا فادى بجد جميله​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

واااااااااااااو​ 
خفيفة ههههههههههه​ 
ميرسي يا باشا​ 
نردهالك كده قريب في الاذاعه هههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (17 أغسطس 2010)

*بجد الالقاب كتير حلوة وكتير منها بتنطبق عليهم بحسب قناعتي كمان*

*موضوع فعلا مميز كتيررررر واحلى شي فيه ان فكرته جديده *

*شكرا على الموضوع *
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أغسطس 2010)

القاب راااائعة زي اصحابها
تسلم ايدك يا فادي​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدا يا حبي
> واللقب بتاعي تقدر تقول صح جدا
> وعجبني القاب ناس كتيره
> تسلم ايديك يا حبي
> وربنا يباركك​*


نورت يا كوكو ..ولقبك أكيد عليك مش أنا اللي حطه ياواد ..
هههههههه يارب يعجب البقيين
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بجد ألقاب جميله جدا وأصحابها أجمل
> تسلم ايدك يا فادى بجد جميله​


هجمع مجموعة تاني يا توتا ..وأنتي فيهم طبعاً ..وهعملها ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااو​
> خفيفة ههههههههههه​
> ميرسي يا باشا​
> نردهالك كده قريب في الاذاعه هههههههههههه​


نورتي الموضوع يا وزة ..أكيد أخف من الريشة في دمك 
أنا معرفش أنتي كام كيلو ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بجد الالقاب كتير حلوة وكتير منها بتنطبق عليهم بحسب قناعتي كمان*
> 
> *موضوع فعلا مميز كتيررررر واحلى شي فيه ان فكرته جديده *
> 
> ...


نورتي الموضوع يا ست الكل ..أتمني أجمع أسماء تاني وأحطكم كلكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2010)

*

شكرا للألقاب  الجميله والرائعه جدا

أخى الغالى فـــادى

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
​*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا للألقاب  الجميله والرائعه جدا
> 
> ...



العفو يا أبويا نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## veronika (17 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووي يا فادي 
بس عايزه اسال سؤال 
تحفه دي حاجه حلوه ولا ااااااااااايه؟
وشكرا انك لسه فاكرني
و بجد القاب حلوه اوووووووي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

veronika قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووي يا فادي
> بس عايزه اسال سؤال
> تحفه دي حاجه حلوه ولا ااااااااااايه؟
> وشكرا انك لسه فاكرني
> ...


لما تلاقي معاكي خاتم الملك توت بيقولو عليه تحفة وبتقدر بفلوس كتتتتتير اوي ..
لما بقي نقول فيرونيكا تحفة هتتقدر بكااام ..ولا مال الدنيا طبعاً
​


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم أيدك


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2010)

امم مش ببقى فضولية على اى حد يا فيدو على اللى بعزهم بس لانى بتكسف جداا ادخل فى حياة حد​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> امم مش ببقى فضولية على اى حد يا فيدو على اللى بعزهم بس لانى بتكسف جداا ادخل فى حياة حد​


أنا قلت فضول طيب ..ومعني كدا الفضول هنا ..شئ سامي جداً ..لأن لمصلحة الغير مش لمصلحة شخصية وده اللي يدل علي كترت محبة للأخرين ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> تسلم أيدك



تعيش يا زعيم ..
​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2010)

*سدق اللى قال اية يا فاااااادى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس جامدة اوى اوى​*


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

بجد روووووووووووووووووووعه يافادى 

تسلم ايدك 

الفاب جميله اووووووووووى 

انت انسان رااااااااااائع جدااااا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي يا فادي علي ذوقك
وبجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه
بس مين دي يا عمنا اللي متواضعه

دا انا عامله زي ..............

بلاش اقول احسن

وانت بامانه اخ غالي علي الكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل
ويفرحنا بيك بقي قريب
فكره الموضوع حلوه
وفي ناس فعلا القابهم زي ما وصفتهم بالظبط​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *سدق اللى قال اية يا فاااااادى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس جامدة اوى اوى​*


سدق اللي قال بونبوناية
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بجد روووووووووووووووووووعه يافادى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


أنتي اللي روعة يا ماما كاندي ..ربنا يخليكي لينا كلنا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا فادي علي ذوقك
> وبجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> بس مين دي يا عمنا اللي متواضعه
> 
> ...




ميرسي يا نوفا لمرورك وأنا متأكد ..من كل لقب قلته لصحبه ..ده من وجهة نظري بس .. 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا حبيبي, محبتك أخجلتنى, وليعطنا الرب أن نكون على درب الحق دوماً​*


----------



## antonius (17 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يا حبيبي...جميل جداً..
والملك هو المسيح طبعاً ونحن خدامه


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى فادى القاب جميلة جدااا :36_3_11::36_3_11:
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2010)

*قلم ماهر *

*هو مين ماهر دا *

*آه إفتكرت ... ماهر هو ابن عم أخويا *

*لكن إيه علاقته بالموضوع وهو مش موجود في المنتدى *

*أأأأأأه أخاف تكون بتكتب وإنتَ نايم ... هههههههههههههههههههه*

*على العموم شكرًا على موضوعك ... وأتمنى للكل المدح من السيد الرب *


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

خطير ،،، خطير مين يمعلم دنا غلبان 

اشكرك يمعلم على الفكره الجميله


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*باور 
ثانكس يا فادى
انك افتكرتنى وحطيت لى اسم حلو
ههههههههههههه
بس ليه باور بقى 
اغلس شوية
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> نورتي الموضوع يا وزة ..أكيد أخف من الريشة في دمك
> 
> أنا معرفش أنتي كام كيلو ..​





هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا باشا

وعموما مش تخينه ههههههههه يعني مش غلطت في الحجم 

كلك زوق بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا باشا
> 
> وعموما مش تخينه ههههههههه يعني مش غلطت في الحجم
> 
> كلك زوق بجد[/center]




*بلاش انتي تتكلمي ع الوزن والحجم 

خلي الطابق مستور :t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوه دماغ موبيل هههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس فادى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

مييييييييرسى خالص ليك يا فادى بجد
وصليلى ابقى طيبة فعلا ولو شوية نونو
تسلم ايدك تعيش وتعمل صور جميل تفرحنا كده 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا حبيبي, محبتك أخجلتنى, وليعطنا الرب أن نكون على درب الحق دوماً​*



ياااارب ..أنتم كلكم حبيبي ...وربنا يخليكم ليا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

antonius قال:


> تسلم يا حبيبي...جميل جداً..
> والملك هو المسيح طبعاً ونحن خدامه



أكيد الملك وهو كمان جعلنا ملوك يا أنطونيوس ربنا يباركك يا حبيبي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *قلم ماهر *
> 
> *هو مين ماهر دا *
> 
> ...



ده مش مدح ..ده لقب ..أقصد حاجة حلوة مش تزعل ...قلم ماهر ده أكتر حاجة تعبر علي كلامك الجميل اللي بتكتبه لينا وبعدين دي نعمة كبيرة من الرب يسوع ..أفتخر بيها ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> خطير ،،، خطير مين يمعلم دنا غلبان
> 
> اشكرك يمعلم على الفكره الجميله



أهي يا معلم .دي ..تبين أنك خطير وتتاكل أكل كدا ...معزتك في القلب سدقني ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *باور
> ثانكس يا فادى
> انك افتكرتنى وحطيت لى اسم حلو
> ههههههههههههه
> ...




نشيطة أوي ..وده باين من مشاركاتك كلها إيجابية ..وحلوة تستاهلي أسم باور ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى فادى القاب جميلة جدااا :36_3_11::36_3_11:
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ويفرح قلبك أنتي كمان يا قمر ..متنسيش تصليلي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *حلوه دماغ موبيل هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس فادى ​*



العفو يا ست الكل ..خليكي حفظاه .المره الجيه دماغ بنجو ..ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مييييييييرسى خالص ليك يا فادى بجد
> وصليلى ابقى طيبة فعلا ولو شوية نونو
> تسلم ايدك تعيش وتعمل صور جميل تفرحنا كده
> ​



العفو يا ست البنات ..وأنتي فعلاً طيبة ..​


----------



## جيلان (17 أغسطس 2010)

*انا رئيسة جمهورية واختى ملكة واخويا الملك العقرب هههههههههه
عيلة مالكة يعنى
عاشت الايادى يا فادى ميرسىىىى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جميييييييل بجد يا فادى 
تسلم ايديك 
وأحم أحم ..
لزوم اللقب ههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا وأحلى تقييم *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *انا رئيسة جمهورية واختى ملكة واخويا الملك العقرب هههههههههه
> عيلة مالكة يعنى
> عاشت الايادى يا فادى ميرسىىىى*



تعيشي ..وربنا يديم  المحبة يا ريس
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جميييييييل بجد يا فادى
> تسلم ايديك
> وأحم أحم ..
> لزوم اللقب ههههههه
> ميرسى يا باشا وأحلى تقييم *​



تعيشي ...وربنا يديم سكرك علينا​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر اخي فادي

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



ميرسي يا كليمو ..نورت يا حبيبي​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الف شكر اخي فادي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*



 العفو يا كليمو ..ويارب يكون اللقب عجبك ..
​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الله يجنتلك 
مش عارف مش حاسسنى جنتل
انا ابو النداله كلها
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الله يجنتلك
> مش عارف مش حاسسنى جنتل
> انا ابو النداله كلها
> ههههههههههههه
> *​



أنا حسك جينتل يا أخي ..وبعدين أنت عمرك مستندلت معايا ...
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش انتي تتكلمي ع الوزن والحجم ​*
> 
> 
> *خلي الطابق مستور :t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه يا كوبه وسم كمان ههههههههههه

ال مستور ال 

مين ده صاحبك هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى فادى على اللقب 
بس ليه مليش فى الهتش


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسى فادى على اللقب
> بس ليه مليش فى الهتش



دي حاجة حلوة ..بتعبر أنك جد وبتعملي اللي طموحك فيه ..​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا كوبه وسم كمان ههههههههههه
> 
> ال مستور ال
> 
> مين ده صاحبك هههههههههه:t30:




*صاحبي جدا تحبي اسيح له 
ولا بلاش وخليني ساكت :t9:
وهش بقي الواد فادي هيطردنا من هنا
هنبوظ موضوعه كالعاده​*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> ده مش مدح ..ده لقب ..أقصد حاجة حلوة مش تزعل ...قلم ماهر ده أكتر حاجة تعبر علي كلامك الجميل اللي بتكتبه لينا وبعدين دي نعمة كبيرة من الرب يسوع ..أفتخر بيها ..​


 


*شكرًا حبيبي لمجهودك *

*أنا كلامي كان دعابة بمرح *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## peace_86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*صديقي فااااااادي.. إنت اللي تماااااااااااااااام
هههههه .. حبيت الصورة كثير.. ربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان يا اعز صديق يا انت يا مان ..*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 أغسطس 2010)

*حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــوة اوى الالقاب دى
تحفة بجد يا فادى
ميرسى  اوى بجد الالقاب حلوة اوى 
وفعلا الاسماء بالظبط على صاحبها
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> *صديقي فااااااادي.. إنت اللي تماااااااااااااااام
> هههههه .. حبيت الصورة كثير.. ربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان يا اعز صديق يا انت يا مان ..*



أنا بس عاوز أشوفك بأستمرار متغبش زي مبتغيب ..

ويارب يكون لقبك عجبك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــوة اوى الالقاب دى
> تحفة بجد يا فادى
> ميرسى  اوى بجد الالقاب حلوة اوى
> وفعلا الاسماء بالظبط على صاحبها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*



العفو يا ست الكل ...صلي لأجلي ..
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا احتج ع لقبي هههههههه*
*حلوة روكا خلي بالك ههههههههه*
*والله اسم موسيقي ههههههههههههه*
*تسلم ايديك فادي*
*وميرسي بجد انك فاكرني*​


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2010)

الله يخليك يا فادى 
لكنى بالحقيقة ماستاهل منك ها اللقب 
انا اصغركمبالحكمة ياللى بتحكى فيها 
وبالعقلية الواسعة ياللى فيكم
ربنا يباركك ويسعدك وعن جد كل الشكر الك


----------



## twety (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بجد الله ينور عليك يا فادى*
*ميرسى لذوقك يا فندم*
*وانت بجد ربنا يحميك يا مرنم المنتدى*
*ولا ملاك المنتدى*

*بجد تستاهل تقييم*
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> ألقاب في ذهني
> 
> كل أسم وله لقب عندي حبيت اعرف أصحابي كل واحد كبير وصغير ..ألقبهم عندي بصورة معبرة أوي​
> أتمني أني منستش حد ....​
> ...


_*حلوين بجد يا فادى وكل  واحد يستحق  القب واكتر من كدا*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميل *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> [/size]
> 
> ميرسي يا نوفا لمرورك وأنا متأكد ..من كل لقب قلته لصحبه ..ده من وجهة نظري بس ..[/size]



كلهم صح بصراحه
وانا معاك في الالقاب دي كلها
وانهم يستحقوها

الا انا وجهه نظرك خطأ فيا
صدقني انا مش كدا خالص
انت تقول عليا متعفرته
غلسه ورخمه زس ما معروف عني
عنيده نمشيها
لكن متواضعه دي
مش راكبه عليا خالص
واسال اصحابي كمان
يا بني اسمع الكلام وغيره
وثق في كلامي مره
هههههههههههههههههههه




[/center]


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انا احتج ع لقبي هههههههه*
> *حلوة روكا خلي بالك ههههههههه*
> *والله اسم موسيقي ههههههههههههه*
> ...



منتي عرفة اللي يعدي حدوده يتشبشبله علي طوول فعشان كدا خلي بالك ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> الله يخليك يا فادى
> لكنى بالحقيقة ماستاهل منك ها اللقب
> انا اصغركمبالحكمة ياللى بتحكى فيها
> وبالعقلية الواسعة ياللى فيكم
> ربنا يباركك ويسعدك وعن جد كل الشكر الك



ربنا يخليك  ..وأنا بحبك فيك كلامك ومواضيعك ..بتعرف تنقيها ..وكمان يا أنت عارف أنا بعزك قد أيه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

twety قال:


> *بجد الله ينور عليك يا فادى*
> *ميرسى لذوقك يا فندم*
> *وانت بجد ربنا يحميك يا مرنم المنتدى*
> *ولا ملاك المنتدى*
> ...



ليه بس كدا يا عم الحج ..
أقولك حاجة حلوة أوي ...
سألت مريم ..خطبتي لو هتسجلي في منتدي الكنيسة هتنقي
أسم أيه ..ردت وقالت في ثواني تويتي ..قولتلها متاخد الاسم ده ..
قلتلي شوف صحبته عايزة كام وأنا هظبطها
شفتي حتي الكوسة وصلت للأسماء علي المنتدي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلوين بجد يا فادى وكل  واحد يستحق  القب واكتر من كدا*_
> _*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميل *_​



ربنا يباركك يا جو ..نورت الموضوع ....
ويفرح قلبك أنت كمان 
جميل ده بابا ..قولي ربنا يفرح قلبك يا فادي .
هوا بابا واخد  كل الدعاوي مني كدا ...
​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو ديااااتك
فكرة حلووووة كتير تستاهل تقييم
الرب يباركك ^_^


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> يسلمو ديااااتك
> فكرة حلووووة كتير تستاهل تقييم
> الرب يباركك ^_^



ربنا يخليكي يا أروجة ..نورتي الموضوع ..نفسي اشوف تصميماتك الجديدة أبعتيلي حاجة كدا ..أتفرج عليها
​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

ايه اللى بيحصل ده..كده برضه تنسانى..اوكى ارجع الاقى اسمى مكتوب بخط أاااااااااااااااااااااد كده..ماشى...هههههههههههههههههههههههه...شكرا مقدما.


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ايه اللى بيحصل ده..كده برضه تنسانى..اوكى ارجع الاقى اسمى مكتوب بخط أاااااااااااااااااااااد كده..ماشى...هههههههههههههههههههههههه...شكرا مقدما.



معلش المره دي ..سمحني ..​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا لغز صعب الحل ؟

مممممممممممممممممم


انا مش لغز 

انا واضحه لدرجه الناس مشفاهمانى

ميرسى ياقمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا لغز صعب الحل ؟
> 
> ...



العفو يا كيريا ..لا أنتي لغز ومعقد جداً ..بس بالنسبة ليا أنا بس
​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

حلوة الالقاب دى اوووى يا فادى

وكلها لايقة على صحابها بالملى هههههه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة الالقاب دى اوووى يا فادى
> 
> وكلها لايقة على صحابها بالملى هههههه​



نورتي الموضوع يا كويين ..أخجلتيني بمحبتك ..
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> منتي عرفة اللي يعدي حدوده يتشبشبله علي طوول فعشان كدا خلي بالك ..
> ​


*انا ... انا حتي اصغر عضوة هنا*
*وتقريبا ماشية جنب الحيط يعني*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا ... انا حتي اصغر عضوة هنا*
> *وتقريبا ماشية جنب الحيط يعني*​



بس أنا بشوف أنك حزمة جداً ..في ردودك..
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> بس أنا بشوف أنك حزمة جداً ..في ردودك..
> ​


*ازاي يعني حزمة؟؟؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ازاي يعني حزمة؟؟؟*​



خلاص أنا أسف مكنتش أقصد أزعلك ..لو عايزاني أشلها ..معنديش مانع مش عايزك تزعلي ..
وعمتاً ..هصلحها متزعليش حالك ..
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرررسى يا فادى خالص ويا ريتنى بجد اكون قادره انجح فى الجمع بين الصفتين الحنيه والجديه 
ربنا يخليك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا فادى خالص ويا ريتنى بجد اكون قادره انجح فى الجمع بين الصفتين الحنيه والجديه
> ربنا يخليك *



ربنا يخليكي لينا يا أحن مشرفة في الدنيا ..أنتي عارفه
ربنا يعينك وقت الشدايد ..والمحن وبأمانة بابا يسوع بيحبك
عشان أنتي تستهلي كل خير ..ومتبكنيش بقي ..
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلامتك من الدموع والبكا يا فادى 
من قلبى بصليلك ربنا  يفرح قلبك دايما 
وحقيقى انت دايما كده بتفكر فى اخواتك هنا وبتحاول من وقت للتانى تعمل تصميم جميل يجمعنا وده بيدل على ذوقك ومحبتك لكل
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك من الدموع والبكا يا فادى
> من قلبى بصليلك ربنا  يفرح قلبك دايما
> وحقيقى انت دايما كده بتفكر فى اخواتك هنا وبتحاول من وقت للتانى تعمل تصميم جميل يجمعنا وده بيدل على ذوقك ومحبتك لكل
> ربنا يعوضك *



ربنا يخليكي يا دونا ..
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> خلاص أنا أسف مكنتش أقصد أزعلك ..لو عايزاني أشلها ..معنديش مانع مش عايزك تزعلي ..
> وعمتاً ..هصلحها متزعليش حالك ..
> ​


*مافيش داعي للاسف لاني مش زعلت اصلا*
*ميرسي ليك ربنا معاك*​


----------



## vetaa (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا فادى على اللافته الجميله دى
ولو انى مش فاهمه اية اللوان السما يعنى
انا قوس قزح يعنى هههه

عموما ميرسى تانى ليك
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 سبتمبر 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا فادى على اللافته الجميله دى
> ولو انى مش فاهمه اية اللوان السما يعنى
> انا قوس قزح يعنى هههه
> 
> ...



حاجة زي كدا ..ربنا يخليكي ​


----------

